# Vintage Lens Help



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought this vintage lens many moons ago and now am trying to determine the mount so I can see if I can get an adapter to an E-mount camera.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Looks like Minolta bayonet mount.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Reality Czech said:


> Looks like Minolta bayonet mount.


Thanks. I think it may be a Minolta MD mount.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I found out the mount is for a Yashica/Contax mount.


----------

